# Ideas for Anti Fascist Tattoos



## bignose1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Im thinking of getting a new tattoo...Ive got some Celtic ones and my old SWP fist plus one I got done after coming back from East Germany in the late 80's of the VVN (Red Triangle) which has faded and now pink which makes me popular in certain pubs. Ive spent a lot of time in Italy and am thinking of the one below. My lad says its a bit C18 looking but Id like one from that era or a later Partisan/Partigiani one. There are some cracking images from the Spanish Civil War too but I think Im going to go with this one.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2012)

Translated?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 30, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Translated?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arditi_del_Popolo


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2012)

I reckon ya lad's right, it does look a bit fash


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I reckon ya lad's right, it does look a bit fash


 
Nothing fash about it or them.

Mural in San Lorenzo, Rome


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

Worse than looking a bit fash it looks a bit cock rock.


There are better examples than that pin badge tho 

E2A: Yeah, hte one fed has posted is a better example.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2012)

How about a lobster? The most anti-Nazi of crustaceans.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2012)

A few here


----------



## bignose1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I reckon ya lad's right, it does look a bit fash


Yeah I know but Ive got a fishing boat so its got a seadog appeal also St Pauli might bring it on 'board'. Ill have another scout round some stuff on the net..


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Nothing fash about it or them.


 
But that knowledge is very esoteric - if I saw somebody with that tattoo I would not think their politics were anti-fascist.


----------



## bignose1 (Nov 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> How about a lobster? The most anti-Nazi of crustaceans.


That could possibly kick off a pun fest...Mussellini....STOP!!

ps ( I know its a bivalve someut so very tenuous I agree)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Golden Prawn


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Golden Prawn


 
better battered


----------



## fogbat (Nov 30, 2012)

Yossarian said:


> But that knowledge is very esoteric - if I saw somebody with that tattoo I would not think their politics were anti-fascist.


Yep. The fash have a monopoly on death's heads.


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2012)

Laurie Penny pinning a piece of paper with No Pastaran scrawled on it to the back of Tommy Robinson who's eating a meal she bought him, while rolling a fag.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

after dinner we have a wafer thin Speermint


to cleanse the race palate


----------



## bignose1 (Nov 30, 2012)

copliker said:


> Laurie Penny pinning a piece of paper with No Pastaran scrawled on it to the back of Tommy Robinson who's eating a meal she bought him, while rolling a fag.


 Ill get it drawn up for a price...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Nothing fash about it or them


 
Not them, but it, yes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2012)

I would look suspiciously at somebody with a death's head tattoo, initially anyway, and in the case of the badge in the OP, even reading it closer I still wouldn't know what it was and might suspect it was fash. You need to have something that's either immediately identifiable at first glance, or is obscure but doesn't look dodgy.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2012)

Hang on, so someone should get a tattoo that is easily identifiable and that everyone else understands?! Their ignorance trumps the person getting tattooed's preference?!


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't get that one. It's a skull with a dagger in its mouth ffs. To the vast majority of people it's going to read "I enjoy death metal".


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Hang on, so someone should get a tattoo that is easily identifiable and that everyone else understands?! Their ignorance trumps the person getting tattooed's preference?!


 
If the tattoo is designed to be seen, the POV of the viewer has to be taken into account.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Don't get that one. It's a skull with a dagger in its mouth ffs. To the vast majority of people it's going to read "I enjoy death metal".


 

this tbh


Most people don't look at a tatt and think 'hmm whats his politics' they just see the tatt and think its a tatt.

nazilobster aside


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> If the tattoo is designed to be seen, the POV of the viewer has to be taken into account.


Yes, this - just like anything else that people are going to see. If you're happy with the potential impression, or if you don't care what people are going to think, fine, but you should be aware.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 30, 2012)

This is another symbol you could use which is pretty obviously anti-fash


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> If the tattoo is designed to be seen, the POV of the viewer has to be taken into account.


 
Yes, for about a split second.


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

A fella I know got this done in tribute to the Spanish Republic (cost him £400 in Thailand)










St Pauli





Not anti-fascist, but this one a Greek anti-fascist friend got done in tribute to Ireland


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2012)

bignose1 said:


>


It's nice, but it needs more unicorns and dolphins.

And a spurting phallus possibly.


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

That James Connolly one is horrible.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

I've just gone for a plain black hammer n sickle on my right arm. Unless I'm in a US federal jail it will be fine. If by some insane twist of fate I end up in with the Aryan Brotherhood I will get bummed to death. In the showers.


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

firky said:


> That James Connolly one is horrible.


 
I know, I've removed it. I can't stand looking at the feckin warts on the skin, they're more horrible than the tattoo.

Don't shoot the messenger, just covering all the options.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2012)

firky said:


> That James Connolly one is horrible.


 
Innit. Looks like he's had the side of his face chewed off


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

If you don't give a shit about how people see your tattoos why contemplate design - so along as you like it get that cartoon fairy cupcake tattoo. It'll look grand.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2012)

firky said:


> If you don't give a shit about how people see your tattoos why contemplate design - so along as you like it get that cartoon fairy cupcake tattoo. It'll look grand.


 
It's not design per se, it's what, all too often as a result of ignorance, people think your design means.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I've just gone for a plain black hammer n sickle on my right arm. Unless I'm in a US federal jail it will be fine. If by some insane twist of fate I end up in with the Aryan Brotherhood I will get bummed to death. In the showers.


More likely to beat you to death and then bum you back to life from I have heard of those sick fucks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It's not design per se, it's what, all too often as a result of ignorance, people think your design means.


You don't want something that requires a degree in Anti-Fascist Studies to tell whether it's fascist or anti-fascist. If you're going to go for something obscure, fine, but it should generally _not appear to be something a nazi would have_.


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It's not design per se, it's what, all too often as a result of ignorance, people think your design means.



I agree but being mistaken for a fan of shit heavy metal isn't worth it.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You don't want something that requires a degree in Anti-Fascist Studies to tell whether it's fascist or anti-fascist. If you're going to go for something obscure, fine, but it should generally _not appear to be something a nazi would have_.


 
I know, going for the lowest common denominator is always the best option.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2012)

firky said:


> I agree but being mistaken for a fan of shit heavy metal isn't worth it.


 
I'd say that was far more likely than people thinking it's fascist symbology.


----------



## albionism (Nov 30, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Im thinking of getting a new tattoo...Ive got some Celtic ones and my old SWP fist plus one I got done after coming back from East Germany in the late 80's of the VVN (Red Triangle) which has faded and now pink which makes me popular in certain pubs. Ive spent a lot of time in Italy and am thinking of the one below. My lad says its a bit C18 looking but Id like one from that era or a later Partisan/Partigiani one. There are some cracking images from the Spanish Civil War too but I think Im going to go with this one.
> View attachment 25590


A few anti-fash friends of mine Down Under have that tattoo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Deareg said:


> More likely to beat you to death and then bum you back to life from I have heard of those sick fucks.


 

Pretty much the antithesis of a lazerene ressurection


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I would look suspiciously at somebody with a death's head tattoo,


Even Mr.Cool Ice?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm planning to have a fist breaking a swastika and "carpe jugulum"


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

The International Brigade badge would be good if could be redrawn to suit a tattoo...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2012)

Go for a henna one and see how people feel oh god...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2012)

lol


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Go for a henna one and see how people feel oh god...


 
Is it not past your bedtime?


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't piss about. Go for this one:


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 1, 2012)

framed said:


> The International Brigade badge would be good if could be redrawn to suit a tattoo...


 
yeah if i get a tattoo, i'll have to have that fist one and then "always anti-fascist" above it and "carpe jugulum" below it. only downside is, some jewish cemeteries won't allow bodies of people with tattoos on them. although as i am not orthodox i am sure that won't be an issue, and i might not be buried anyway


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 1, 2012)

On a metaphysical level - what you resist, persists.

And on a metaphysical level, negatives don't come into play very much. So if you have a picture of a swastika and a fist, the metaphysical effect is similar whether the fist is smashing the swastika, or simply alongside it.

Please think pretty carefully frogwoman before branding yourself with symbols of hate and violence.

_"I will never attend an anti-war rally. If you have a peace rally, invite me"_.
(attributed to) *Mother Theresa*

_"You never change things by fighting the existing reality. To change something, build a new model that makes the existing model obsolete"._
*Buckminster Fuller*

"Through violence you may murder a hater, but you can’t murder hate through violence. Darkness cannot put out darkness; only light can do that."
*Martin Luther King*


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 1, 2012)

i might not even do it - still _slightly_ superstitious about tattoos


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> How about a lobster? The most anti-Nazi of crustaceans.


is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2012)

Jazzz said:


> On a metaphysical level - what you resist, persists.
> 
> And on a metaphysical level, negatives don't come into play very much. So if you have a picture of a swastika and a fist, the metaphysical effect is similar whether the fist is smashing the swastika, or simply alongside it.
> 
> ...


 

Says the bleach drinker. Who drinks bleach. Proper bleach, not your domestos stuff, the special bleach


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2012)

Jazz warning someone to 'think pretty carefully' is a bit much, tbf.


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> More likely to beat you to death and then bum you back to life from I have heard of those sick fucks.


 wheres this ...wheres this.....


----------



## audiotech (Dec 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I've just gone for a plain black hammer n sickle on my right arm. Unless I'm in a US federal jail it will be fine. If by some insane twist of fate I end up in with the Aryan Brotherhood I will get bummed to death. In the showers.


 
Stabbed repeatedly with "shanks", hand-made in the prison is the likely outcome if you cross this ruthless, well organised group. This, waning somewhat after a severe crack-down by the US prison authority's, when prison guards were left for dead in the same manner. According to former leading members (constantly looking over their shoulders in the prison system themselves), they're more into profiting from drugs these days, rather than pushing notions of "white supremacy".


----------



## kenny g (Dec 1, 2012)

If the shit does hit the fan (more) I would have thought it is   more useful to have committed ant-fascist revolutionaries who are not walking around with indelible labels identifying their beliefs. Tats can, and have been, used in evidence in courts and not only in prison showers.


----------



## chilango (Dec 1, 2012)

Jazzz said:


> On a metaphysical level - what you resist, persists.
> 
> And on a metaphysical level, negatives don't come into play very much. So if you have a picture of a swastika and a fist, the metaphysical effect is similar whether the fist is smashing the swastika, or simply alongside it.
> 
> ...



Bollocks. It'd look cool. And that's what ultimately matters.


----------



## audiotech (Dec 1, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> wheres this ...wheres this.....


 
Here.


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 1, 2012)

kenny g said:


> If the shit does hit the fan (more) I would have thought it is more useful to have committed ant-fascist revolutionaries who are not walking around with indelible labels identifying their beliefs. Tats can, and have been, used in evidence in courts and not only in prison showers.


My faded red triangle my lead to an involuntary increase in circumference in certain environments so its getting covered with a new tatt. I like the idea of an IB one but still toying with AdP.


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 1, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Here.


Cheers teckers


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 1, 2012)

Never had a political tattoo


kenny g said:


> If the shit does hit the fan (more) I would have thought it is more useful to have committed ant-fascist revolutionaries who are not walking around with indelible labels identifying their beliefs. Tats can, and have been, used in evidence in courts and not only in prison showers.


 
That was my thinking when I was younger


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I reckon ya lad's right, it does look a bit fash


 
nothing fash abot the arditi but it is deaths head mate and maybe mistaken.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Don't get that one. It's a skull with a dagger in its mouth ffs. To the vast majority of people it's going to read "I enjoy death metal".


 
 deffo, i would rather be mistaken to be a nazi than a heavy metal fan!


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## bignose1 (Dec 1, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> deffo, i would rather be mistaken to be a nazi than a heavy metal fan!


Skizzered Lizard were ok I thought....and that hearing impaired endangerd freckled wild cat lot..name escapes me atm


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

i dont want to make sweeping statements but all heavy rock/metal etc is absolutely shite. all of it!


----------



## framed (Dec 1, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> i dont want to make sweeping statements but all heavy rock/metal etc is absolutely shite. all of it!


 

Hey watch it, my two eldest lads are in up-and-coming hardcore bands...

Here's one of their 'projects'.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

they dont look like metallers in their defence. unlike these rascals!


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

and why do they have to shout so much? why not sing nicely, like this guy. he's cool!


----------



## framed (Dec 1, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> they dont look like metallers in their defence. unlike these rascals!


 
Thank feck! I'd disown them if they looked like those horrible glamrock bastards!

Hardcore does have some tenuous connections with punk and Oi... but you're right about the shouting.

Whatever happened to the melody?


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

indeed, i am a massive frank fan. he is one of the few people who never looked crap. even strummer (mohawk) and elvis (white jumpsuit) did it wrong. oh, roy orbison always looked cool. massive hair though!


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> i dont want to make sweeping statements but all heavy rock/metal etc is absolutely shite. all of it!


 
Agreed.


----------



## framed (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, I dunno, when politically directed...


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

in mitigation your honour i put it to you that that there's a DK song though!


----------



## manny-p (Dec 1, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Stabbed repeatedly with "shanks", hand-made in the prison is the likely outcome if you cross this ruthless, well organised group. This, waning somewhat after a severe crack-down by the US prison authority's, when prison guards were left for dead in the same manner. According to former leading members (constantly looking over their shoulders in the prison system themselves), they're more into profiting from drugs these days, rather than pushing notions of "white supremacy".


You've been watching those national geographic crime documentaries on youtube.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

i saw that as well. horrible bastards.


----------



## framed (Dec 1, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> in mitigation your honour i put it to you that that there's a DK song though!


 
True, but it's become a bit of a Napalm Death standard in recent years. Barney, the lead singer with ND, was a supporter of AFA.

I quite like some of the stuff my kids are doing with Splitcase, but then I am their dad! 

I'd rather they were 'straight edge' and hardcore metal than have them forming a boy band or summat!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe a Bob Dylan tattoo.


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 1, 2012)

Patently untrue though.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2012)

framed said:


> True, but it's become a bit of a Napalm Death standard in recent years. Barney, the lead singer with ND, was a supporter of AFA.
> 
> I quite like some of the stuff my kids are doing with Splitcase, but then I am their dad!
> 
> I'd rather they were 'straight edge' and hardcore metal than have them forming a boy band or summat!


 
fair does if they supported AFA! blimey though, the horror of yr kids coming home and saying 'guess what dad, i've joined Boyz Honey' or something. eek!


----------



## chilango (Dec 1, 2012)

kenny g said:


> If the shit does hit the fan (more) I would have thought it is   more useful to have committed ant-fascist revolutionaries who are not walking around with indelible labels identifying their beliefs. Tats can, and have been, used in evidence in courts and not only in prison showers.



Bollocks. It'd look cool. And that's what ultimately matters.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 1, 2012)

chilango said:


> Bollocks. It'd look cool. And that's what ultimately matters.


 
Bullshit! Cool is for fucking clowns.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> yeah if i get a tattoo, i'll have to have that fist one and then "always anti-fascist" above it and "carpe jugulum" below it. only downside is, some jewish cemeteries won't allow bodies of people with tattoos on them. although as i am not orthodox i am sure that won't be an issue, and i might not be buried anyway


Might be painful but surely the won't check *everywhere*.

Of course not many will get to see it...


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Might be painful but surely the won't check *everywhere*.
> 
> Of course not many will get to see it...


 
G-d sees everything


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> G-d sees everything


What if you don't remember getting it?

*strokes rum bottle*


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm watching this thread as well - I need a cover up for a really badly done pegasus on my left thigh that I got when I was pissed up age 15.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm watching this thread as well - I need a cover up for a really badly done pegasus on my left thigh that I got when I was pissed up age 15.


 
A swastika, and then a lobster


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> A swastika, and then a lobster


A lobster eating a swastika?


----------



## chilango (Dec 1, 2012)

kenny g said:


> Bullshit! Cool is for fucking clowns.



You don't wanna look cool? Don't get a tattoo.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I've just gone for a plain black hammer n sickle on my right arm. Unless I'm in a US federal jail it will be fine. If by some insane twist of fate I end up in with the Aryan Brotherhood I will get bummed to death. In the showers.


 
I had that one. Got it covered up now though


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I had that one. Got it covered up now though


 

Lobster?


----------



## audiotech (Dec 2, 2012)

manny-p said:


> You've been watching those national geographic crime documentaries on youtube.


 
Tis true and to be frank out of the few I've watched the majority come across as sensationalist shite.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2012)

kenny g said:


> Bullshit! Cool is for fucking clowns.


 
Pro-Ten trainer wearer.

On the subject of death's head tats though, I've got a nobbed out lookin skull tat that I let my mate do as a practice effort - He's some sort of motorhead fan - Not my aesthetic at all, never even occurred to me that it might mek me look like a nazi though - Just meks me look like a bit of a div.

Bignose, that effort that your lad reckoned looked a bit fash-ified, I think it looks alright. Alright as tats go anyway (coz I am of the opinion that tats are, by definition, a bit corny), speaking as someone who's had no involvement in politics, I'd say most people'd look at it and think either "That looks ok" or "That looks crap", I doubt many people'd think "That looks fash", though. You like it, get it done.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2012)

framed said:


> The International Brigade badge would be good if could be redrawn to suit a tattoo...


I think this might go well over mine, at the right angle and size it should cover up shite pegasus completely


----------



## Tankus (Dec 2, 2012)

A reverse swastika .......mega insulting ...or so the voices tell me...best on the forehead


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, that's not backwards, could be ironically forewards though.

Anyway, if your teeth point forewards, you're backward. By definition.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I think this might go well over mine, at the right angle and size it should cover up shite pegasus completely


 
Keep Pegasus, however shit it is - Horses are magnificent.


----------



## albionism (Dec 2, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> View attachment 25644
> 
> Yeah, that's not backwards, could be ironically forewards though.
> 
> Anyway, if your teeth point forewards, you're backward. By definition.


Tim Roth was astonishing in that film.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2012)

albionism said:


> Tim Roth was astonishing in that film.


 
Really good film - I remember that "Tales out of school" season. You remember the film shown either the week before or the week after called Rhino? About this black girl and Rhino was an acronym like R.H.I.N.O (can't remember what it meant), but it was shown as part of the same season?


----------



## albionism (Dec 2, 2012)

No i don't remember that. I just remember watching Made in Britain as a 12-13 year old
and thinking, "that actor is going to be fucking massive"!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, you were right. I was about 8 or 9 when it was shown, but no one remembers RHINO - It ended up with her having to have a bath in front of these nun type efforts.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Well, you were right. I was about 8 or 9 when it was shown, but no one remembers RHINO - It ended up with her having to have a bath in front of these nun type efforts.


 
Could you stream?


----------



## mayotte (Dec 2, 2012)

Remain a blank canvas... worked for me.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Could you stream?


 
I only remember it from when it was shown - I've never been able to find it since.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 2, 2012)

theres this on amazon going for 1p! Rhino (Tales Out of School) by david leland - who did made in britain.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 2, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> theres this on amazon going for 1p! Rhino (Tales Out of School) by david leland - who did made in britain.


 
Torrent I found has *Tales Out of School - Four Plays by David Leland* , including made in britain, R.H.I.N.O and a couple of others. It is a double DVD set at 15GB with no seeders at present so probably easiest to buy online - although it is at a stonking £17 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tales-Out-School-Films-Leland/dp/B004AGEOL6


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> I only remember it from when it was shown - I've never been able to find it since.


 
Sorry it was a joke about the bathing and nuns bit.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Sorry it was a joke about the bathing and nuns bit.


 
No probs - A bit thick at times, me.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 2, 2012)

bit stiff at that price innit? can i borrow yours when you buy it Kenny?


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 2, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Sorry it was a joke about the bathing and nuns bit.


Where's (wears) the soap


----------



## Anudder Oik (Dec 2, 2012)

I think this one's actually a joke. However, You could always get antifacist done in chinese writing. It's quit the rage nowadays. Mind you in years to come some chineses bloke might come up to you and ask "Why have you got the word supermarket tattooed on your forehead arm?"


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^ I've seen that pic associated with the anti-fascist motorbike patrols in Greece.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 3, 2012)

Anudder Oik said:


> I think this one's actually a joke. However, You could always get antifacist done in chinese writing. It's quit the rage nowadays. Mind you in years to come some chineses bloke might come up to you and ask "Why have you got the word supermarket tattooed on your forehead arm?"








People would just assume you're a sons of anarchy mega fan if they saw it without reading the text


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 3, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Really good film - I remember that "Tales out of school" season. You remember the film shown either the week before or the week after called Rhino? About this black girl and Rhino was an acronym like R.H.I.N.O (can't remember what it meant), but it was shown as part of the same season?


Really Here In Name Only. I remember it too!


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 5, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Im thinking of getting a new tattoo


 
you come to any decision on yet big man? some good ideas here. i like the rote front stuff! 





but its a bit like another tattoo you may know!


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 5, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> you come to any decision on yet big man? some good ideas here. i like the rote front stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notyet Mal but will be very soon as Ive booked an apptmnt for 14th Dec. I like the above but far too scouse colours....


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 5, 2012)

fogbat said:
			
		

> Yep. The fash have a monopoly on death's heads.



Surely metal bands do?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 5, 2012)

mrsfran said:
			
		

> Don't get that one. It's a skull with a dagger in its mouth ffs. To the vast majority of people it's going to read "I enjoy death metal".



Beaten to it.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Dec 5, 2012)

Some spanish stuff...


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## krink (Dec 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm watching this thread as well - I need a cover up for a really badly done pegasus on my left thigh that I got when I was pissed up age 15.


 
have you posted a pic in the shit tattoos thread?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## krink (Dec 6, 2012)

never really wanted another tattoo adter my last one about 18 years ago but after looking through this thread and finding this http://redskins-limoges.over-blog.org/article-arditi-del-popolo-57147541.html

i'm thinking again. i do like this arditi del popolo stuff:


----------



## krink (Dec 6, 2012)

albionism said:


> A few anti-fash friends of mine Down Under have that tattoo.
> View attachment 25606


 
looking good. you got one albion?


----------



## albionism (Dec 6, 2012)

No...My wife is buying me my first tattoo for christmas this year
probably going to be a black and red anarchist star


----------



## krink (Dec 6, 2012)

first one eh? where on your body you getting it?


----------



## LiamO (Dec 6, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Im thinking of getting a new tattoo...


 
here's an idea. Don't get one... grow up and act your age instead. You are 50-odd years of age, not fuckin' 15!


----------



## albionism (Dec 6, 2012)

krink said:


> first one eh? where on your body you getting it?


Upper arm, or maybe chest


----------



## krink (Dec 6, 2012)

albionism said:


> Upper arm, or maybe chest


 

ooooooooh the most painful spots you could go for!! should try down your sides first, over the ribs. or on your toes - that don't hurt.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 6, 2012)

krink said:


> ooooooooh the most painful spots you could go for!! should try down your sides first, over the ribs. or on your toes - that don't hurt.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 6, 2012)

albionism said:


> Upper arm, or maybe chest


 
TBH, I'm finding it difficult to conceal my disappointment that it's not going to be a spider's web across your face - That'd look mint, trust


----------



## albionism (Dec 7, 2012)

Might get     -----------cut here-----------     across my neck!


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Casually Red said:


>


 
Re the middle photo....I said anti-fascist tattoos...not titos


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 7, 2012)

krink said:


> never really wanted another tattoo adter my last one about 18 years ago but after looking through this thread and finding this http://redskins-limoges.over-blog.org/article-arditi-del-popolo-57147541.html
> 
> i'm thinking again. i do like this arditi del popolo stuff:
> 
> View attachment 25808


it looks like the skull has a combover!


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 7, 2012)

Flag of the Popular Front


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 7, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> View attachment 25857
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You can't have CNT. You just can't.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 8, 2012)

Change pussy to nazi?


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2012)

In a revolutionary situation an anti fascist tattoo could mean the difference between life and death.

Of course, who is to say whether the people with tattoos will be at the forefront on the struggle? They could just as likely be the kind of people who stand on the sidelines watching other people get stuck in.

I don't regret having my tattoo (it's just a bird, nothing of any significance or meaning) but if I was that age now I more than likely wouldn't bother.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## bignose1 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Wrong thread.


??????????


----------



## sam goloden (Dec 13, 2012)

LiamO said:


> here's an idea. Don't get one... grow up and act your age instead. You are 50-odd years of age, not fuckin' 15!


 

The fact that middle-aged people should be publicly discussing what kind of indelible picture to have painted on themselves next is all the proof we need that the human race has run out of meaningful things to do.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 13, 2012)

welcome back LLETSA.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 13, 2012)

weepiper said:


> welcome back LLETSA.


It smells like that miserable fucker.


----------



## sam goloden (Dec 13, 2012)

TopCat said:


> It smells like that miserable fucker.


 


Miserable has been the new happy for a while.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 13, 2012)

sam goloden said:


> Miserable has been the new happy for a while.


It can't be LLETSA. This response has a measure of humour.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd put a fiver on it.


----------



## krink (Dec 13, 2012)

sam goloden said:


> The fact that middle-aged people should be publicly discussing what kind of indelible picture to have painted on themselves next is all the proof we need that the human race has run out of meaningful things to do.


 
I'm not middle-aged yet, grandad.


----------



## sam goloden (Dec 13, 2012)

krink said:


> I'm not middle-aged yet, grandad.


 


Whatever age, I can't understand the appeal of tattoos now that every fucker has one. When I went in the bank earlier, both the little trainee cashier and her boss had 'em. It comes to summat when even the bank staff have fucking tattoos.


----------



## krink (Dec 13, 2012)

sam goloden said:


> Whatever age, I can't understand the appeal of tattoos now that every fucker has one. When I went in the bank earlier, both the little trainee cashier and her boss had 'em. It comes to summat when even the bank staff have fucking tattoos.


 
i think bank bosses should have tattoos on their foreheads so we can spot them in the streets.


----------



## sam goloden (Dec 13, 2012)

krink said:


> i think bank bosses should have tattoos on their foreheads so we can spot them in the streets.


 

It was only the branch manager. She was fat, middle-aged and harrassed looking. Not really working for The Man.


----------



## krink (Dec 13, 2012)

sam goloden said:


> It was only the branch manager. She was fat, middle-aged and harrassed looking. Not really working for The Man.


 
yeah I meant the ones actually running the banks and now I've thought about it I also think I'd prefer branding than tattooing for them!


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 28, 2016)

as this kind of mutated into a general lefty political tattoos thread, I'm surprised I've never seen any Walter Crane or El Lissitzky themed tattoos. I'm convinced both would translate excellently to tattoos


----------

